# Starting a shrimp tank!!



## Aquinoobie16 (Sep 27, 2011)

im starting a 5 gallon shimp tank but im iffy on what type of filtration i should use i am considering using 2 small 1-3 gallon internal tetra air pump powered filters with aquaclear foam over the intake... but it seem to have little to no current on the surface and im worried about areation and algae growth but i also have a spare tetra whisper PF 10 laying around and i could easily slip some aquaclear foam over the intake to prevent any accidents from occuring but it sucks my neon tetras on the side (before foam tho) what should i do guys?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Any power filter needs to have foam over the inlet to prevent shrimp (and especially their babies) from being sucked up. I've always been in favor of sponge filters, under-gravel filters, or no filters at all (beaslbob style) for shrimp tanks.

Just my thoughts and experiences...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sponge filter would be the only way I'd go. It provides aeration. You don't want current in that small of a tank with shrimp. I wouldn't start with too many. I started my shrimp tank with 24 two months ago and now have over 220.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Sponge filter would be the only way I'd go. It provides aeration. You don't want current in that small of a tank with shrimp. I wouldn't start with too many. I started my shrimp tank with 24 two months ago and now have over 220.


That must have taken a while to count them all.


----------

